# Lawyer



## SharonO

I have been reading the blogs on here and I am stunned to hear that people haven't used lawyers or common sense when buying property. We used a great lawyer in Tabua.She spoke English and went far beyond the normal help that lawyers give you when we purchased our riverside property. She drove from Tabua to Santa Comba Dao twice on our behalf to sort out paperwork and all went through really easily. I recommend her to anyone looking to buy in that region. We also had a fabulous Portuguese electrician, he re-wired our property and put in our borehole and our septic tank. He even went and paid EDP for the electric posts to come down to the river, as we were in UK at the time and he didn't want to hold us up waiting for money, so he paid himself and we paid him back when we got to Portugal. We were very lucky and I would be happy to give any advice to people who need it.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



SharonO said:


> I have been reading the blogs on here and I am stunned to hear that people haven't used lawyers or common sense when buying property. We used a great lawyer in Tabua.She spoke English and went far beyond the normal help that lawyers give you when we purchased our riverside property. She drove from Tabua to Santa Comba Dao twice on our behalf to sort out paperwork and all went through really easily. I recommend her to anyone looking to buy in that region. We also had a fabulous Portuguese electrician, he re-wired our property and put in our borehole and our septic tank. He even went and paid EDP for the electric posts to come down to the river, as we were in UK at the time and he didn't want to hold us up waiting for money, so he paid himself and we paid him back when we got to Portugal. We were very lucky and I would be happy to give any advice to people who need it.


Hi Sharon

It's people like you who do things right that can pass on some useful tips to others looking to make the dream come to. 

Peter


----------



## SharonO

Thanks Peter, I hope people take note and do things properly. I hate hearing about horror stories and the problems that people go through. It is just not necessary. Common sense is what is needed.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



SharonO said:


> Thanks Peter, I hope people take note and do things properly. I hate hearing about horror stories and the problems that people go through. It is just not necessary. Common sense is what is needed.



Hi Sharon

Using a Forum helps to give opinions from those who have already done so much . All to often people join a Forum and can't see just how helpful it is , I have thousands of pages of information i have saved from the Forums i am on. From the advice of others i am in a better position to make the move to my house in Val Boa.

The horror stories will continue because all to often so many people think they know all they all they need to know to move , buy a house/ land/ ruin.

The story on Homes from Hell last week is an example. The story started of buy saying they did not use a lawyer. That says it all. You would not buy a house in the UK with legal assistance so why not do the same here. There is an old saying " a fool and his money are soon parted" that says it all.

If you meet an Estate agent like the one in the program Derek or the one i used Richard then there help is invaluable. Use them

Peter

PS Derek you are a start


----------



## afrique

I have a lawyer in Tabua and she is absolutely brilliant. She puts Judge Judy in the shade! I have to agree with Peter that the forums are where you can take advice and sometimes let stuff go in one ear and out of the other. Mostly helpful though.


----------



## SharonO

afrique said:


> I have a lawyer in Tabua and she is absolutely brilliant. She puts Judge Judy in the shade! I have to agree with Peter that the forums are where you can take advice and sometimes let stuff go in one ear and out of the other. Mostly helpful though.


Perhaps we have the same lawyer/ Dr Isilda Bras


----------



## afrique

SharonO said:


> Perhaps we have the same lawyer/ Dr Isilda Bras


Yes, the very same.........if there is ever a fight I want her in my corner every time, she is the most efficient lawyer I have ever met (and I have met a few,still paying them off).
I would gladly have 'Isida kicks arse tattooed on my knuckles!!:clap2:


----------



## SharonO

She is great, She found out that one of the three owners who we were buying from owed money and had borrowed against the house without the other two partners knowing. She went to Santa Comba Dao and sorted him out, got the money and paid off the debt and told the other two about him. We then bought the property with clear title. Can you imagine an English lawyer getting in his car for you to sort something out and not charging you extra for it?


----------



## loonytoon

afrique said:


> Yes, the very same.........if there is ever a fight I want her in my corner every time, she is the most efficient lawyer I have ever met (and I have met a few,still paying them off).
> I would gladly have 'Isida kicks arse tattooed on my knuckles!!:clap2:


how many knuckles do you have?


----------



## afrique

loonytoon said:


> how many knuckles do you have?


 Dam I just counted and it doesn't fit......... now I can only have 'Isilda kick'...........and that just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## afrique

loonytoon said:


> how many knuckles do you have?


 Damn I just counted and it doesn't fit......... now I can only have 'Isilda kick'...........and that just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## novembersky

Hi. 

Could you send Dr Isida Bras contact details please.

Regards 

`iris


----------



## taurus1530

*Moving to Portugal*



SharonO said:


> I have been reading the blogs on here and I am stunned to hear that people haven't used lawyers or common sense when buying property. We used a great lawyer in Tabua.She spoke English and went far beyond the normal help that lawyers give you when we purchased our riverside property. She drove from Tabua to Santa Comba Dao twice on our behalf to sort out paperwork and all went through really easily. I recommend her to anyone looking to buy in that region. We also had a fabulous Portuguese electrician, he re-wired our property and put in our borehole and our septic tank. He even went and paid EDP for the electric posts to come down to the river, as we were in UK at the time and he didn't want to hold us up waiting for money, so he paid himself and we paid him back when we got to Portugal. We were very lucky and I would be happy to give any advice to people who need it.


Hi we are thinking very seriously of moving to Portugal and have visited a plot of land to build on in Murgaheira between Coimbra and Aganil, last week. We have been recommended to a solicitor in Tabua (Sandra Mena) is this the one you used. Would be good to have a name or email address so we can check on ownership etc. Also would be good to know who your electrician is. 

We have relations who live near Arganil and they have many friends who we met and all offered advice, so it gets a bit confusing. Many thanks


----------



## cavewoman

Hi Laura,
My name is Cath, and I'm from London
I'm on the verge of buying some land in Gois, Coimbra District and very nervous about it.
Do you still recommend your lawyer? Gois is about an hour's drive from Tabua I think? 
My estate agent has recommended a local English speaking lawyer in Gois, but I know nothing about her and am worried about a possible conflict of interest.

I'm going over next week, so I hope you get this message and are able to reply soon.

Kind Regards,
Cath


----------



## Maggy Crawford

You are right to be worried about a conflict of interest.  We were told the golden rule is never to go with a lawyer recommended by an estate agent.


----------



## travelling-man

Maggy has it right...... NEVER use a lawyer recommended by the seller or agent.


----------



## santaanita

travelling-man said:


> Maggy has it right...... NEVER use a lawyer recommended by the seller or agent.


this kind of info really bugs me,i live in gois and if the cavewoman is talking about the agent in gois then he would be recommending maria rosa silva who is a very good and able lawyer i used her ten years ago and have helped three other friends from england by recommending her and all found her great,its not her fault that a estate agents recommends one of only two in gois.i bought from a agent who recommended her and she found many things wrong with the property that was put right before the purchase,things the agent should have known.


----------



## cavewoman

Thank you for this santaanita. I have heard good reports of both this lawyer and the estate agent, and it's very helpful to have it confirmed.


----------



## santaanita

cavewoman said:


> Thank you for this santaanita. I have heard good reports of both this lawyer and the estate agent, and it's very helpful to have it confirmed.


your welcome


----------

